# Super Stout



## Hootsmon (24/6/16)

Evening,
Anyone got a good kit recipe for a super stout high abv?
Cheer


----------



## nosco (24/6/16)

Look up Russian imperial stout recipes. Im not an extract brewer but guess you have to steep some specialty grains for that style of beer.


----------



## Digga (24/6/16)

Hi mate I just through down a can of coopers stout with a dark ale can. 1.5kg of DME and 1.5kg Dex with 300g choc steeped come up around 1.096 og was dumped onto a 50L 4x pkg yeast cake witch was done fermentation after 4 days!! FG of 1022. Tastes great out of FV. Will leave for a while at 20c to see what happens. And bottle. Store for a while and drink responseabily!! Will defo do again!!


----------



## Yob (24/6/16)

Hootsmon said:


> Evening,
> Anyone got a good kit recipe for a super stout high abv?
> Cheer


if you are wetting your toe to style and want kits..

2x Coopers stouts is an evil brew mate,

2 x coopers stout
250g dex
250g DME
50g EKG or fuggle dry hop

an evil starter or 2 x nottingham...

stand back and equip with blow off tube....


----------



## Bribie G (25/6/16)

2 Coopers Stout tins
1 kilo dex
1 kilo LDME
Hop as per Yob above - but any aroma hop is good. 

Just use ONE kit yeast to avoid a volcano. Nottingham would be ok but the kit yeast lends itself to dark ales anyway. This stout is ready for drinking after only a couple of weeks in the bottle.

I entered it in the National comp a few years ago as a Russian Imperial Stout and it got good scores.


----------



## Hootsmon (25/6/16)

Yob said:


> 50g EKG or fuggle dry hop


Sorry nOOb question. What is EKG and how do you use it or the giggle dry hope?


----------



## Bribie G (25/6/16)

Ok that's East Kent Goldings.

If you are a kit brewer, just ignore the EKG thing, get a couple of "teabag hops" from your local home brew supplier, break open the teabags and dump the pellets into your stout at around day 4. Most of the teabag hops are good as they are mainly for aroma.

Adding some hop pellets to the brew at this stage will give a bit of nice balancing aroma to the stout.

:super:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/6/16)

Hootsmon said:


> Sorry nOOb question. What is EKG and how do you use it or the giggle dry hope?


EKG is THE HOP for Porter & Stout


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/6/16)

...and Fuggles...


----------



## Hootsmon (25/6/16)

Bribie G said:


> 2 Coopers Stout tins
> 1 kilo dex
> 1 kilo LDME
> Hop as per Yob above - but any aroma hop is good.


This looks lethal. I'll give it a go. 
Will probably make a 2L starter. Any suggestions on a good liquid yeast?


----------



## dr K (25/6/16)

I prefer Fuggles for dark porters.
whilst EKG and Fuggles are very similar (and interchangeable if caught out) I find the slightly earthier notes of fuggles go well with darker beers


----------



## Lethaldog (25/6/16)

Hootsmon said:


> This looks lethal. I'll give it a go.
> Will probably make a 2L starter. Any suggestions on a good liquid yeast?


I'm putting in a choc vanilla porter tomorrow using wyeast London ale on recommendation, last time I made a porter I used wyeast Irish ale and that turned out good but can't comment on the London ale yet as its a first for me but either should be fine for style!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/6/16)

dr K said:


> I prefer Fuggles for dark porters.
> whilst EKG and Fuggles are very similar (and interchangeable if caught out) I find the slightly earthier notes of fuggles go well with darker beers


They work very well together

Bitter with EKG and use some Fuggles at 15-20mins 

or the other way around if you wish


----------



## Yob (25/6/16)

Hootsmon said:


> This looks lethal. I'll give it a go.
> Will probably make a 2L starter. Any suggestions on a good liquid yeast?


You'll need more than a 2l starter for that list of ingredients


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/6/16)

Yob said:


> You'll need more than a 2l starter for that list of ingredients


Not if it is decanted :lol:


----------



## Hootsmon (25/6/16)

Yob said:


> You'll need more than a 2l starter for that list of ingredients


Not according to the Malry calc if the OG is about 1090. 
2 packs in 2 LT


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/6/16)

Pfffttt... Mr Malty


----------



## Bribie G (25/6/16)

Forget about the starter silly nonsense, just pitch the kit yeast. Always did it for me.

If in doubt, chuck in the two kit yeasts but step back and make sure you have the number for the local SES


----------



## Hootsmon (25/6/16)

Fair point. I've just done a starter for a Chimay clone. Took a bit of prep but was bubbling before bedtime and had a Krausen that was impressive. Don't know how to post pics here or I'd show it off.


----------



## Yob (25/6/16)

Bribie, 1 kit yeast is a huge under pitch. 

I havnt chucked it in any software but thats gotta be near 1.100 and you're suggesting 7g of kit yeast is enough?

Anything over 1.065 is in 2 x pack Territory.. 

Fit a blow off and pitch the correct amount of yeast.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/6/16)

Nothing like a stout fermentation going of its head and making a mess everywhere,,,,


----------



## petesbrew (25/6/16)

London Ale yeast is the only thing I use for anything English. (I do have a spare pack of S04 handy though)

Lots of good pointers mentioned here.
Goldings & Fuggles go well in a stout.

Coopers Stout & Dark Ale cans go well together.


----------



## Feldon (25/6/16)

Assuming it's a 23 litre brew, use a decent amount of yeast (min. two packs) and avoid the worst effects of volcanic fermentation by making the brew up to only 18 litres at first (gives more head space for the foam to expand into instead of climbing out of the fermentor and trying to take over the world). Then, after the foam subsides after a few days, top up with cooled, pre-boiled water to the 23 litre mark.

Also consider substituting one of the cans of stout for one of dark ale.

Good luck.


----------



## Hootsmon (26/6/16)

This is on the Coopers website as an RIS. Looks huge

1.7kg Coopers Stout 
1.7kg Coopers Dark Ale
1.7kg Coopers Lager 
1kg Coopers Dextrose (or table sugar)


----------



## GABBA110360 (26/6/16)

Hootsmon said:


> This is on the Coopers website as an RIS. Looks huge
> 
> 1.7kg Coopers Stout
> 1.7kg Coopers Dark Ale
> ...


that one works nice I just subbed IRISH for plain stout and HERITAGE for the lager tin all the kit yeasts plus a couple of packs I had spare runs to about 9.5 abv after bottling


----------



## petesbrew (26/6/16)

I made up a belgian inspired RIS from a 3 can brew in 2010. Used up some very out-of-date brewferm kits. (long story)
The beer turned out fantastic! About 11.5%

Had some fun digging up the recipe, but here it is.
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/1131-soul-glo-dark-strong-ale/

You may not find the same ingredients but we're all brewers here, just use your artistic flair.


----------



## Hootsmon (26/6/16)

petesbrew said:


> I made up a belgian inspired RIS from a 3 can brew in 2010. Used up some very out-of-date brewferm kits. (long story)
> The beer turned out fantastic! About 11.5%
> 
> Had some fun digging up the recipe, but here it is.
> ...


Cheers but link doesn't work.


----------



## Judanero (26/6/16)

Link works fine for me


----------



## petesbrew (26/6/16)

Hootsmon said:


> Cheers but link doesn't work.


 Okay, Try searching the recipe database for "Soul Glo Dark Strong Ale".
Easier than trying to fix a link

I entered it in a Special Case swap the following year and most guys seemed to like it.


----------



## Hootsmon (26/6/16)

Link ok on iPad just not on phone for some reason. Thanks.


----------



## Graculus (27/6/16)

I've got a toucan going at the moment. I started it last Wednesday.

1 can Morgans Stout
1 can Coopers Dark Ale
250 grams Dark Malt
250 grams dextrose
11 grams Nottingham yeast

I've got it in the garage with a heat belt on via a STC1000 @18C.
I've only got 21 litres in the FV at the moment. There's still a large krasuen
and I'll top up to 23 litres when it subsides.

How much dextrose should I use for secondary carbonation when I bottle it?
Or should I use something other than dextrose? And if so how much per litre?


----------



## Bribie G (27/6/16)

Are you bottling in PETs or glass?


----------



## Yob (27/6/16)

Graculus said:


> I've got a toucan going at the moment. I started it last Wednesday.
> 
> 1 can Morgans Stout
> 1 can Coopers Dark Ale
> ...


this much

http://www.aussiehomebrewing.com/AlcoholChart/PrimingCalculator.html


----------



## peteru (27/6/16)

Yob said:


> Bribie, 1 kit yeast is a huge under pitch.
> ...
> Anything over 1.065 is in 2 x pack Territory..


What are the risks here? Assuming it ferments out eventually, how would underpitching affect the flavour of a RIS?


----------



## Bribie G (27/6/16)

Without trying to get into Brulosophy territory here... h34r:

I brewed a FES at 1.079 a couple of days ago but my 10 month expired Wyeast Irish Ale didn't fire up despite pitching it into 1040 oxygenated wort and keeping above 20 degrees for three days.

So last night at around 10 pm I pitched a rehydrated 10g pack of Mangrove Jacks New World Strong Ale (formerly Nothern English Brown Ale) yeast.

Photo of it at 6pm - going seriously at 16.9 degrees after just over 20 hours and I'd guess I'll have to keep an eye on it in case of volcanic activity. I'd also be pretty confident that a 7g of Coopers Kit would have done something similar but probably not till the wee hours tomorrow.





Not rubbishing yeast calculators in general, but the fact that the Wyeast "direct pitchable" pack didn't step up to the plate but the underpitched Mangrove Jacks has taken off like a bulldog illustrates that in the real world, especially yeast, cell count ain't necessarily as predicted. 

That's why I suggested one kit yeast as I've had success every time with that particular recipe, and when I got familiar with it I sat the FV in the bath tub for the first two days.

postscript: This morning, the Wyeast was chucking up a krausen in the Schott bottle, so I'll brew a Dry Stout for the comp season to make use of it. :beerbang:


----------



## Hootsmon (27/6/16)

How do you insert photos? Can't seem to do it on phone.


----------



## Hootsmon (27/6/16)

How do you insert photos? Can't seem to do it on phone.


----------



## Bribie G (27/6/16)

Not sure, I do it on the PC


----------



## Yob (27/6/16)

Hootsmon said:


> How do you insert photos? Can't seem to do it on phone.


Go to the "more reply options" next to where you hit post, follow the bouncing ball..


----------



## Brewman_ (27/6/16)

Just on the yeast.
For my RIS, which is AG, but same principle essentially for the yeast.

Start with a good English yeast in a standard stout of say 1045 SG. use the slurry into the RIS. Try to get as much oxygen as you can into the RIS before you pitch your yeast.

And yes get a blow off tube set up. I had the angriest fermentation I have ever seen on my recent RIS. Even the blow off tube was making a mess into a 10L bucket

Cheers Steve


----------



## Brewman_ (27/6/16)

Pics from a couple weeks back. This is after about two clean ups and bucket changes.

The one with Glad wrap is the baby stout SG 1045.

The one with the blow off tube is the RIS, SG 1100. Not sure if the bubbling in the bucket is that clear, but it was vigorous.

The glad wrap blew off the baby stout once.


----------



## dannymars (28/6/16)

Hootsmon said:


> This looks lethal. I'll give it a go.
> Will probably make a 2L starter. Any suggestions on a good liquid yeast?


https://www.whitelabs.com/yeast/wlp007-dry-english-ale-yeast


----------



## Bribie G (28/6/16)

Link not working.

Another brilliant yeast is Wyeast Irish Ale 1084 - finishes fast and drops like a stone. It's related to the original Guinness yeast.


----------



## JWB (28/6/16)

"I have a dream" well a Plan anyway...... :huh:

1 can coopers stout
1 can coopers devils half ruby porter
1kg raw sugar
300 gram of rolled oats
M10 workhorse yeast

Make a yeast starter with the M10 yeast

Steep oats in boiled water for 30 minutes.
Add both cans and raw sugar into the fermenter with 5 ltrs boiling water 
Strain the oats into the fermenter 

Stir like buggery

Make up to 23ltrs

Add yeast starter and fit a blow off tube Lock the doors and stand back at a safe distance 

If the house is still standing or foam isn't spewing from the windows after 15 or 20 days I will keg and carbonate....

will keep you all informed



Cheers


JWB


----------



## fishingbrad (30/6/16)

The coopers ROTM "Black Mountain" Looks like a nice base. add 1kg LDME, 1kg Dex, bit more steeping grain like roast, crystal. and drop the cascade for EKG and the US05 for one of my favorites- 1084.

Cheers.


----------



## Yob (30/6/16)

Use 2 yeasts, rehydrate nut don't make a "starter" as such


----------



## JWB (30/6/16)

Question for all you tech heads out there h34r:

If I use the workhorse M10 and the yeast that came with the Coopers porter kit.... I know they are not the same strain..... But will it matter mixing them together???


I have thought about doing this in the past but havent been game enough


Some one out there will have tried this 


Cheers



JWB


----------



## JWB (30/7/16)

Brewed this one a couple of weeks ago

1 can coopers stout
1 can coopers devils half ruby porter
1kg raw sugar
300 gram of rolled oats steeped in 5 ltrs of just boiled water for 30 minutes
Added both cans and raw sugar into the fermenter 
Strained the oats into the fermenter 
Make up to 23ltrs

Add yeast from both cans and fitted a blow off tube
Fermented at 20c for 10 days the racked into secondary for 7 days and kegged 
Carbonated at 100kpa for a week

Drinking it now YUM As good a stout as you can find

Cheers


JWB


----------



## indica86 (30/7/16)

JWB said:


> 300 gram of rolled oats steeped in 5 ltrs of just boiled water for 30 minutes


Why would you put porridge water in your brew?


----------



## Bribie G (30/7/16)

Unless you mash the oats with some base malt, they won't do anything apart from maybe a bit of starch haze, which will not be noticeable in a stout.


----------



## JWB (31/7/16)

Strain the oats just use the water.......works for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lethaldog (31/7/16)

Bribie G said:


> Link not working.
> 
> Another brilliant yeast is Wyeast Irish Ale 1084 - finishes fast and drops like a stone. It's related to the original Guinness yeast.


+1
Another good one if you want more options is Wyeast London Ale 1028 very nice!


----------



## indica86 (31/7/16)

JWB said:


> Strain the oats just use the water.......works for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah but what does it do?


----------



## Lethaldog (31/7/16)

Oats add body and nice smooth mouthfeel!


----------



## JWB (31/7/16)

Could'nt put it better myself" Lethdog " 

Body and mouthfeel yep thats it.....just like my Misses MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


and I like a drink of Stout after


----------

